# Tell me about your rats!



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

I know most of us have seen pictures, but I want to know about their little personalities! Tell me about some of their favorite things, their dislikes, and quirks. Also, feel free to post pictures!


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

Salem and Sabbath get on well with each other, but Salem is the more dominant one: she always steals Sabbath's food and this is why she's become so heavier and fatter than her. She is the mess: she ate all my cables, and could have been electrocuted. Sabbath is quiet, likes to hide in my bed or sleep with me, and also likes sitting on my shoulder while I go around. Both are great and I love them to death: especially sometimes when they compete to get my atention


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

Well I'll list
Sassy - Soooo sweet and calm. Love when she falls asleep on me. Hate when she pees on me, haha!
Yeti - She is such a grump when I give her a treat. She also like to come out of the cage when I open the door. I don't like her nipping when she doesn't get her way.
Number 2 - Soooo shy. She's such a baby and is scared. But, she loves treats, takes them nicely and then runs off. She like sleeping and attacking Scrodey xD
Scrodey - Mean, shy, and sometimes, a butt. She steals food out of everyone's mouth. And she doesn't like being held. But, I love how she feels and how she grooms me. She also grabs my hand when I put it in the cage - pulling it like, "MOM! I HAVE SOMETHING TO SHOW YOU!!!"
Nezumi - Soo sweet, but a little skittish. She's still young, so, she'll come in time. 
But, they all get along. So, I'm happy


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

I'lll go in the order I got them, but no by age as they are all rescues.
*Molly*: My beautiful, rambunctious, vuluptuos lady. She's always been a naughty little thing She was left a lone rat in a pet shop and the were going to send her back to the rat farm if she wasnt bought, we took her completely on impulse, she ate through the cardboard box that we were carrying her in on the way home, most definately a sign of the times to come! She's dominant in the big kids cage, and very much a little piggy. She chews EVERYthing, bites my feet and generally terrorises everything she comes into contact with, but she has HUGE character, and is very much loved. 

*Millie*: My little fighter. She was a lone rescue, we got her quite young and she only has very slight vision in one eye, completely blind in the other and not long after she developed these lumps under her neck which cannot be removed because of their placing making it an extremely high risk procedure, it doesnt stop her doing anything though. Shes a real little pretty girl who seems really sweet but in fact can Be really quite feisty when she wants to. She hoards EVERYTHING, and most definitely doesn’t take any crap from little miss Molly. 

*Alphie*: Alphie is a real sweetie, we adopted him when he was around 6 months (my best guess as he was fully grown but definitely has a lot of life in him) and he had been dumped in a box at the rescue..he was very scared for quite a while but we have worked with him a lot and hes developed into an amazing little lovely. Hes cheeky, he tells you if you do something he doesn’t like and he nibbles my feet and loves to play with me but he also loves to just smooch up next to me and sleep.

*Ruby*: She had been given up for adoption because her friend had passed away and her owner basically couldn’t be bothered any more, we were told shes around 9 months, but shes tiny so Im not quite sure. She’s a very funny little creature, shes really ditzy and just kind of bumbles around aimlessly. She extremely friendly, and you can pretty much do anything with her. Shes always the one looking out of the door to come out Shes kind of a no fuss rat, nothing really phases her. 

*Oliver and Elliot *: The new babies, we haven’t had these two little boys for long but they are so very sweet! I do love them when they are that little, they are around 10 weeks now and really really playful. Neither of them are dominant over the other, but Oliver has developed a habit of dominance humping Elliot, needless to say Elliot isn’t a fan lol. Elliot is ALWAYS looking out of the cage, hes the nosiest little thing. And Oliver takes a while to bring out of his shell but once he’s out hes a really little monkey


----------



## EdieBird (Apr 9, 2010)

Xena - Agouti Berkshire, very much the alpha rat in the cage. She's the one that checks out everything new, and has been known to herd Pandora, the baby, into a corner, whenever there's a loud noise or one of the dogs is sniffing around the cage too hard. She's also the most devoted, coming when called nine times out of ten. She's a shoulder hog and won't let any of the other girls sit on the same shoulder she's on. (though she's been climbing to the top of my head lately) I call her my gorgeous girl, because her fur just glows with good health and her eyes are so bright and sparkling. She can be a diva on occasion, and definitely a no-nonsense kind of girl.

Gabby - Beige Hooded, and if she could talk she'd totally be Cher from "Clueless." Very friendly, very happy, very ummm...not so smart. She will run up to anyone, any time, for petting, though she's so hyper you CAN'T pet her as she's scampering here, there, and everywhere. She doesn't know the meaning of fear, and has been know to lick cats and jump onto dogs' heads. She's a very stubborn little lady and HATES to go back into the cage when playtime is over, once getting her nose caught in the door! My boyfriend calls her a golden retriever in rat form. She's the top athlete of the bunch, running for hours on her Flying Saucer. She DID have a giant Silent Spinner wheel, but she doesn't run straight, so it rattled horribly at night. The saucer, being a flat surface, it doesn't matter, and she gets going REALLY fast on it. She's also the "cute" one, with huge ruby eyes and extra-large, round Mickey Mouse ears. She's the one I bring out if a guest is curious but squeamish, as her cartoon-rat face and antics always does the trick of winning them over.

Echidna - Agouti Capped, she's my "monster" rat. She's HUGE compared to the others, weighing in at 12 ounces to their 9. She's my lazy girl, content to just lounge around and occasionally building a new nest. She doesn't come when I call her, unless I call her "Momma," in which case she'll at least look up. Usually. She's the caretaker of the smaller rats, spending hours washing them and cuddling them and keeping them warm. Once I get her out of the cage, she's a very affectionate girl, licking and bruxing and snuggling. She's also the one that leaves the most scratches on me, as she's so inactive her nails don't get ground down like the others. When I first got her I thought she might be pregnant, but happily, she's just a fat girl. 

Pandora - Hairless, possibly beige hooded, she was very young when I got her. She could eat solid food, but it was difficult for her, so for a few days she got a little bowl of soy formula with lab blocks soaked in it. She's now a nice chubby little girl, growing at an astonishing rate, and very calm and sweet. She's about 8 weeks old now, and so BIG compared to the tiny rat I first brought home. Xena and Echidna both mothered her when she was tiny, and now Echidna is her favorite blankie. (after all, she gets cold with no hair!) She loves to sit in the pouch I made to carry her in, and get her chin and head scratched. She takes the shortest route to any location, even if that means jumping off the top shelf in the cage to get to the bottom quickly. (scary!) She also loves to run on the saucer, and she runs like a little pink greyhound, legs stretching out and bunching up with an almost eerie grace. She is EXTREMELY curious, hence the name Pandora. Is she had a box of doom, she would totally open it, just to see what's inside. 

Lothar - Black variberk rex, and my only boy for the moment. (I'm working on finding him a friend) Both of his parents were hairless, but he has soft, soft curls, like a baby lamb. He is a very calm rat, nothing fazes him. He's also very very people friendly, and would rather be held than anything. He always wants to be where he can see me, so instead of his hammocks, he sleeps in a little round bed I made, like a miniature cat bed. He is an impossibly cute little rat, with low-set, but not quite dumbo-low-set, ears, big bright eyes and an explosion of curly whiskers framing a pink sniffy nose. He's small right now, but you can tell he's going to become a big, squishy laprat. 

Hopefully soon I'll have one more to post about, as Lothar needs another boy to hang out with so he's not lonely when I can't hold him. Right now he's the only boy I could find within 50 miles. 

Elisa


----------



## susb8383 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have to post the funniest thing my ratties have done. It was two rats that have since gone. 

My guys live in a Grotto I made out of a bookcase, attached to another bookcase with PVC. One time there was a stash of lab blocks on the bottom shelf of one bookcase. One of my girls discovered this and tried to hide them somewhere else--she picked up a block, dashed up one level, through the pipe, and deposited the block on the shelf of the second bookcase. Then she went back for another block.

But in the meantime, another one of my girls discovered this growing stash. She picked up a block in the second bookcase, went through the pipe, down a level, and deposited it back on the original pile.

This went on for about 10 minutes--the two girls passing each other on the shelf but neither one noticing that their supply pile was not getting any smaller.

And then my first girl had to wait for my second girl to come out of the pipe from the second bookcase. She noticed she was carrying a block. You could just see the comprehension dawn on her face, '.....wait a minute.....' She hesitated a second, and then changed her route so that she started depositing them on a higher level of the first bookcase.

It was sooo entertaining to watch. Wish I had gotten a video of it.


----------



## ZoeHale (Jan 9, 2010)

*Lady:* The most obnoxious furball I've ever met. She wants to explore the entire freaking world! Even though I've told her no, there are mean things outside, she still wants to. She is a black hooded girl, and is intent on showing me she's not normal.

*Bug:* She is my sweet little nakie girl. She is a total mama's girl and loves to be around me! I trust her wayyyy more than Lady, so I let Bug do most of the exploring. I know that she will come back to me no matter what, and is just a general sweetheart. She's rather shy around people she doesn't know, and would rather be around just Mama and Daddy.

*Beauty:* My latest girl. She was a snake food rescue and is ****-bent on showing me she does indeed have alot of life left! No idea how old she is, she is bigger than Lady and Bug. She was alone for about 7 months of her life, but now she is in with my girls and muuuuuch happier! I've caught them in little ratpiles  

I love my girls very much!


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

It sounds like everyone has total sweethearts! 

*Nibbler:* Nibby loves people! She's my social little girl who I always bring out to meet people who are terrified of rats. She was in quarantine in the pet store because they thought she was pregnant, turns out she's just a big girl! She loves her treats and is quiet a chunk. She also loves grooming and makes sure all the little girls are nice and clean! Nibbler is a bit older than the other girls and tends to mother them a bit. She got her name because when we first got her she was very curious and nibbly. She still loves to nibble, but thankfully she has moved on to things other than fingers. 

*Noelle:* Ellie was our first rat, and she's a bit quirky! She has been through a lot, her first cage mate (Zita) passed away quiet unexpectedly and she had to live alone for a while until we got Nibbler. She and Nibbler still share a special bond and they really enjoy grooming and snuggling together. Ellie is a bit of a whiny rat, and if the younger girls try to play with her she often lets out little squeaks of disapproval! She enjoys attention, but on her time. She's a bit of a shy girl around people she doesn't know, but she's a total doll once she gets to know you.

*Nina:* Nina was a very tiny rat when we got her! She's our first albino and has a lot of difficulty with her vision. She's a bit of a klutz and is always the first to fall off the table when she scrambles out of the cage for playtime. We were really afraid that we were going to loose her when she was young, because she had symptoms that were very similar to a URI. We took her to the vet and after making a few changes to the cage bedding she became completely well. Nini loves to give kisses and rest in shirts. When she was sick she spent a lot of time in our shirts and they're still her favorite place to this day!

*Nadja* & *Nemo*: We haven't had Nadja and Nemo long, but they've been a total joy so far. They get along great with the other girls and are total sweethearts. Nadja is a bit of a trouble maker and likes exploring places she shouldn't. She loves treats and bugging her older sisters. Nemo is a cutie, and although she was really shy at first, she is starting to warm up and enjoy spending time with us. She's missing a part of her tail from what I assume was an accident, but she doesn't let it hold her back!

*Gingerale:* Ginger was our first male rat and has been a learning experience. He was adopted from a pet store that couldn't sell him because of a kink in his tail. He's a beautiful little guy, but he's still rather shy. He gets along wonderfully with Jude, especially since he was housed alone at the pet store for so long. He's warming up to us and is starting to enjoy out time.

*Jude:* Jude was another rat we adopted from the pet store, he had to be put up for adoption after he lost vision in one of his eyes after a fight with a cage mate. He's doing really well here and gets along great with Ginger! He's very much the dominant rat and is obsessed with the girls.


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

Tilly (cream hooded)-She is my oldest girl and definately a momma's rat. She loves to ride around on your shoulder and she gives the best kisses ever. She's great at giving manicures also. She absolutely adores my dog and they will lay together for hours grooming each other if you let them. All you have to do is whisper her name while she's in her house and she shoots out like a rocket.

Piper (agouti berkshire)-She is trouble! I've never had so many problems with a rat before I got her. She's an excellent escape artist and I always find her hiding out in my dresser, I almost deicided to let her live in there. She loves to play. She just popcorns around anytime you touch her. She doesn't give to many kisses yet but she's getting there.

Percie (black berkshire)-Percie is still a little freaked out, I've had a hard time getting her and Pipe completely socialized. She hates to be away from you though. Every little thing in the house scares her and the other day when they were playing on the floor she literally climbed up my bare leg (wearing shrts) to my shoulder. A lot of times though she really doesn't want to be out so she just. jumps back to her cage from my bed.


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

I love hearing about everyone's rats. Haha. I'll list in the order we received ours.

Tali- Tali is the most social, friendly rat we've ever owned. She loves people and attention, and especially loves if that comes paired with food. She is a little piggy, always eating anything we give her and often going off to the steal the other girls' things too! She's the first one we bring out when someone new is meeting a rat for the first time, as she has a way of charming people, and she's probably our most popular rat with our friends. It always seems there's a little smile on her face. 

Penelope- Penelope is our "bad" rat. She doesn't really like people, and lately she's been causing problems with her cagemates as well. However, when she's out and about, I really do love watching her. She's so dainty about eating and drinking everything. She'll tuck her little hands in and lean as far as she can without touching her water bottle or food bowl to get whatever she's after, and if anything does touch her hands she drops everything to clean them. 

Pickle- Pickle is our silliest rat. She came to us with a head tilt due to an ear infection, so she was always lopsided or toppling over. This never slowed our little girl down, though. She loves to run around and see and experience new things. She's incredibly smart, learning her name and how to use the litter box in no time. When we open the cage she'll run right up to us, but we can only pet her after she's thoroughly sniffed our hands. She makes the sweetest little faces at you when you've woken her up from a nap.

Alistair- Alistair is my momma's boy. He loves to give me kisses and ride on my shoulder. He's still pretty bouncy but I have confidence when he grows up he'll be a very squishy lap-rat. He's very inquisitive, leading the way for his somewhat more timid brother when they're out adventuring. He is truly the sweetest little guy I've ever met; even after he'd been bitten and I was holding him to check on the wound, he still wanted to give me kisses. 

The Dude- The Dude is a little more nervous than his brother, Alistair. He's the more rowdy and rambunctious of the two, the first to want to hand wrestle and play. He's not as quick to come up to us, and always runs away if he thinks we're going to pick him up, but once we've got him he's happy to be loved on. He has the cutest little white splotch on his tummy that is just perfect for kissing, which he endures with manly shame. 

Atticus- We affectionately call him "Fatticus the Ratticus", as he is our biggest boy. He is truly a character. If not on the prowl for snacks (which he often mistakes our fingers for), he's always up for a good scratch and kiss. He loves to groom people, especially their noses. He's the most relaxed fella we've owned, letting us flop him on his back or do whatever we please with him, which is shocking since we got him from a pet store and we've had him a relatively short period of time. He's formed a special bond with Alistair, the two always cuddling. When Alistair was bitten, Atticus was there to clean his wound and keep him warm. Atticus loves to run on their wheel, and has actually taught Alistair and The Dude how to.

Pran- Pran is our little quirky guy. He's not as social with the other boys, with them or us. While he's never bitten, he always makes a big fuss when we pick him up. Once you've got him out, though, he's content to sit on my shoulder and occasionally kiss my cheek. He is a bit of a bully, picking fights with The Dude all the time. He is definitely more of a "people" rat, but he doesn't trust us totally just yet.


----------



## shaylee_breena (Apr 1, 2010)

i've only had my girls about 2 months so were still getting to know each other. lillith so far is DEFINATELY the most confident and hyper of the 2, shes MENTAL! shes always the first to come greet anyone and always the one stealing random things from around the room and stashing them in her bed, shes a lil sweetheart. and shes the lil shoulder rat out of the 2 although we've only had them a few months she's been all over the house with us, she loves coming down to the living room and running all over new people. and although shes the teeny one out of the 2, im pretty sure shes the more dominant. pandora is the lil shy one out of the 2, she doesnt like being picked up at all but is more than happy to run all over us on her own terms, that does make it pretty hard to get her back in her cage when it comes to bed time but shes SOOOOOOOOOOOOO much better than when we got her. shes very very sweet. shes taking her time with us i think.. i think shes going to be the easier out of the 2 to get trained up, shes a lot more focus, whereas lily is a complete scatter brain  
pandas also HUUGE compared to lilith, shes the same age, from the same litter but shes pretty much double lilys size, we were a bit worried when we first got them that we may have been sold a male and female but shes just a fatty 
both of them are my babies and i love them very much, i had ratties when i was young, misty and charcole, and they were adorable, so when i finally had the chance to get rats again i was STUPIDLY excited and i doubt i'll ever be ratless again, there just too fantastic


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

I have my rats out on my bed a lot when I'm reading or watching TV. One will find his favorite spot behind my pillow and stay there until I make him move. The other two are much younger and more active. One of them, T.K., is absolutely fascinated with my mouth. He'll jump onto my chest and if I don't open my mouth for him he'll pry it open with his paws. He inspects my teeth and sometimes will stick his entire head in there! He bit my tongue once, until it bled, but I thought it was rather funny. I'll never know why he likes the inside of my mouth so much. XD


----------



## Cowgirl in the Sand (Jun 9, 2010)

I have 6 rats...so today will introduce my old man Cortez, an agouti hooded regular eared intact male. (only rat not neutered)
Sired by Mr. Soul (agouti hooded) out of Pocahontas (black hooded) (Mr. Soul), born Sept. 13, 2007
He was quite an explorer when younger but now more apt to sleep or go into the pantry and look for nibbles. 
Cortez loves to sleep on the top of my loveseat under a throw. Used to be the alpha rat, now very laid back in his old age, living with the 2 girls and 3 boys since his last littermate Ruby in the Dust crossed the Rainbow Bridge. 
Since a youngster had a lots of porphyrin but has never exhibited any illnesses, though starting to get a bit weak in the hindlegs but gets around fine, can still climb to the top of the CN if he gets off the loveseat. 
A very laid back rat just like his father. 
He will be celebrating his 33rd month b'day in a few days.


----------



## Cowgirl in the Sand (Jun 9, 2010)

Pandora & Lilith sound like great little girls and you got a fabulous picture of them! Sounds like Pandora kinda lives up to her name at bedtime! ;D
Thank you for sharing!



shaylee_breena said:


> pandora is the lil shy one out of the 2, she doesnt like being picked up at all but is more than happy to run all over us on her own terms, that does make it pretty hard to get her back in her cage when it comes to bed time


Flo


----------



## Cowgirl in the Sand (Jun 9, 2010)

thank you for introducing your ratties. Have you thought of getting Lothar neutered, then he could live with the girls. I had all my boys neutered as well as the girls. 
The boys done so they would not mark territory and could live with any sex in the future. I have yet to hear them squabble. They still have such soft coats and not dribbling!
The girls I had done to lessen the chance of pituitary & mammary gland tumors. All 6 of my rats live together in a Critter Nation. 

Flo



EdieBird said:


> Hopefully soon I'll have one more to post about, as Lothar needs another boy to hang out with so he's not lonely when I can't hold him. Right now he's the only boy I could find within 50 miles.
> 
> Elisa


----------



## oscar betta (Jun 12, 2010)

I only have 1 rat and his name is Lewis. He's a dumbo rat and albino and he has been with me since Febuary but he is about a year old. He's pretty big and he has a big rat condo.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Oscar Betta said:


> I only have 1 rat and his name is Lewis. He's a dumbo rat and albino and he has been with me since Febuary but he is about a year old. He's pretty big and he has a big rat condo.


Rats need to be kept with other rats, they should never be housed alone. Unless, of course, they have problems with fighting with other rats.


----------



## oscar betta (Jun 12, 2010)

Why I don't have other rats is because he was the only rat in my pet store. By the next time they got rats in it, it wouldn't be safe to add another rat with him. Plus that was a rare male they have in my pet store. Usually they're females.


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

why wouldn't it be safe? just curious lol


----------



## oscar betta (Jun 12, 2010)

Because if they're going to have cagemates, they should be introduced early.


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

Not necessarilly, I introduced my two youngest percie and piper (5 months) to my oldest Tilly and Addie (2 years) with absolutely no problems


----------



## oscar betta (Jun 12, 2010)

Well he has been doing fine on his own and seems very happy so I'm not going to get another. I would have to get a new cage too. Next time I get a rat though I will make sure to get 2.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

He may seem happy but I honestly don't think any rat should be housed by himself. I didn't know rats needed to be kept in pairs when I first got my rat so he was alone for a few months before I got him a buddy. I thought he was happy and content too, but when I got him a friend his behavior improved. 
Rats that live alone can develop social and physical problems more then if they had some company. I would at least consider getting another rat.


----------



## ZoeHale (Jan 9, 2010)

I agree with everyone who says 2 is best. One rat is simply not an option, if you want to be a good rat owner.


----------



## Cowgirl in the Sand (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't know your situation if you do have him out most of the time with you so he is not alone but if he is locked in a cage for most of the day & night...that can be a lonely life. I am sure you love him but if he is not aggressive, I bet he would love a companion to snuggle up to and play with when you are not there for him. 

2 rats really don't need a larger cage than just one rat. If you need a bigger cage for two, it sounds like your cage is too small. I did not have any problems introducing cagemates to an older rat. I took time for them to adjust, introducing them in a neutral area. If you are concerned about him fighting with another rat, a neutered rat might be a good solution either male or female. My intact male gets along great with my neuter boys and spayed females, one of the females was quite alpha prior to the introductions. Took a couple of days of introductions and she accepted him when he was put in with her and the other 4 ratties. 






Oscar Betta said:


> Well he has been doing fine on his own and seems very happy so I'm not going to get another. I would have to get a new cage too. Next time I get a rat though I will make sure to get 2.


----------



## EdieBird (Apr 9, 2010)

I finally managed to track down some available boys! Yay! I was just going to take one, as a companion for my Lothar. However, I totally fell in love with two, so now Lothar has two adorable capped dumbo brothers. 

Cupid is a black capped dumbo, very playful and good-natured. From the day I picked him up, he's been bruxing every time he is held, and he boggles more than any of my others. My sister always laughs when he does, because his eyes are so big already, the effect is very comical. Cupid loves to be held, and is always eager to meet everyone. (he wanted to meet the Jehovah's Witness who came to my door the other day, I just hoped a rat in hand would make her nervous enough to leave. However Cupid is so CUTE my plan failed.)

Iolus is also capped, not beige but lighter, with a sort of smokey tone to his cap. He also has a white lightning bolt blaze, running from his nose to just between his ears. He's the lazier brother, and will fall asleep in my hands if I stop petting him. He can be crazy playful, hopping around like a crazed gerbil and climbing the walls, but he only does this once a day or so, unlike his cagemates who go bonkers at least three times a day. He is an overwhelmingly loving little rat!


----------



## themacgregor (Jul 12, 2007)

Ari and her sister Milly were rescued from a very full house of cats, dogs and young children. When I first saw them cowering in their cage, I instantly knew that they had to come home with me. I have no idea how old they are, but my best guess is about 2.
*Ari* is a total momma's girl. Since bringing her home, she has completely attached herself to me, and has a difficult time being held by others. She loves to sit in the sunlight and doze off, but she always has to be either on my lap or shoulder. She has a very no-nonsense personality, she's not exactly dominant, but she always gets her way. I love it when I greet her in the morning, and she pushes Milly out of the way, as if to say "Get outta my way, Mommy's here to see ME!".
*Milly* is more laid back, and gets along with anyone. She's a trouble-maker, always teasing the cat by throwing sunflower seed hulls at him when he gets to close to the cage. Her attention span is ridiculously short, but that makes it all the more hilarious when you give her a treat, steal it back, and give it to her again. She thinks that she's pretty stealthy too, and tries to drag the entire bag of yogurt drops into the cage while I'm not looking... until she sees Ari getting scritches, runs over and leaves it halfway up the ramp.
I love how their personalities contrast, it makes for an interesting combination of ratty love


----------



## Cowgirl in the Sand (Jun 9, 2010)

Today I will introduced my oldest lady rat, Schnuggles. She is a regular eared black hooded born in Sept. 09 & was acquired from a pet store by a guy who had only her. He was to leave for a weekend and needed a home for her & posted her pix up on Craigslist. I said I would take her if he could not find a home...I had just one lone female who needed a companion. Since he could not find a home I got her, meeting him at a BART, a public transit station. She was very well people socialized and after her quarantine, the introduction to Ruby who was 26 months old went very smoothly...they got along great! 

Ruby unfortunately had to be euthanized April 30 at 31.5 months of age due to large mammary gland tumor. 









Schnuggles was spayed in Feb. along with her new cagemate, Ushanka.


----------



## Jennaj88 (Jun 25, 2010)

well im new here and saw this topic about everyone's ratties and had to put ours up,
well moma's is our oldest rattie and most disabled, when she was young she was in the middles of a boy on boy fight, (didnt have room to buy another cage) anyways my fiance and i didnt touch her for a month then found out she was prego, put her in a cage buy herself, and didnt mess with here again for another month, but then i decided to take a risk and see if she will let me play with her babies and to our amazement she let me, no biting no threats nothing just all her love and attention! she loves being a mom so this is how she got her name.( mama's is a black full blood dumbo)

mittens- mittens is her daughter from that first litter, we named her mittens because her feet were as white as clean sheets, she is my cousins rat but hardly comes to visit so she is ours but we keep him updated on her, she is queen bee in the girls cage, no one messes with moma's and no one gets hurt lol, she loves to run around our room and cause mischief, they have learned that if they get caught with something in there mouth mommy (me) will take it away, so with that in mind they run for it and if its just food they stored somewhere we give it back but ifit something from the trash we take it and they dont get it back lol...(mittens is a dark brown white tummy large standard girl)

Mj- Mj is one of mittens babies, she is a lil wire chewer, but has learned that chewing on wire will get you a time out and she hasnt chewed on any wires since her 4 or 5 time outs from every one running around, she is a lil skiddish at times but loves to visit from time to time with mommy and daddy on the bed. (Mj is a brown hooded standard)

Lil J- Lil J is mj's baby, she is really skiddish but is still a great rat, she has learned to stay on the bed and never get off, she may not like hands close to her but loves to come up to us and love on us. (Lil J is a dark brown hooded standard as well)

Fruit-loop- Fruit-loop is not related to any one, we actually found her at a pet store in the next town over, (best pet store to buy rats from in my opinion considering rat breeders are no where to be found close enough to us) any who fruit-loop is a shy lady, she walks soft cuts her own nails and drinks water with her hands. and is one who doestn leave the bed, we tried to get her to go down but just reaches back up for us and wants back on. lol, she is such a sweet and loving lil girl and loves to give kisses, (a lot of the time its a competition) (fruit-loop is a blue hooded blaze)

Minne- Minnie was giving the name due to her ears looking like minnie mouse lol she is a blue dumbo, cutest lil thing ever! she loves attention and loves to be out and run around, she loves and loves and loves and dont care if she gets annyoing sometimes, she is another one of our ratties who dont leave the bed, sooo sweet.

Ninja- ninja got her name from escaping our new (huge) cage for the girls, she was always getting out and we didnt know how. so ninja was her name. her name is still true to words, she sneaks on the bed and looks sooo much like her sis minnie we think its minnie except for ninja's ear, when she was born her ear was deformed, it looks like a heart, she is also a blue dumbo.

Ritz- Ritz is another cute shy lady, although she dont kiss our face she kisses every where else, she is a russian blue. she stays on the bed and loves every min of it, she drinks with her hands as well and walks light like fruit-loop, if we had to get rid of her she would be the best first time rat for a first time rat owner. 

bubbles- bubbles was normal at once but roylaly pissed mittens off and now is a lil side ways, she is our snakey girl she twistes and turns and is kinda hard to hold onto, but she loves to be with us and gives kisses like no other, she loves ro rome the room and have a blast.

patches(the pirate rat)- patches is a lil scardy cat, she has one eye due to a fight with her litter mates but uses it to her full potential. she is a lil moma's, i mean identical to her dark brown/black dumbo, but patches is more scared that her, so she is another that stays on the bed with us,

we have 3 boys, 

Charlie- Chralie is big dady in the boy cage, what he says goes lol, he was one who got seriously injured at on point and was a champ at us cleaning and dressing his wound. he is my lil baby, every time he get scared he climbs up on my sholder and looks out threw my hair, soo cute, he is a blue dumbo like this twin sisters minnie and ninja. 

Rakashun IV- Rakashun is a name from an anime called the 12 kingdoms, he is a hooded blue we found and rescued from a pet store, his leg was and still is kinda hurt we clean it and dress it all the time and is still scared of other rats near him but seems to get along with mr wrinkles.

Mr wrinkles- he is patches baby, he is a white standard rex, so sweet,and loving loves to run around and have a blast, who said boys were more mellow was not thinking bout mr winkles. 

------------------------------------------
RIP Demon who was chalies litter mate, he had gotten sick and at first we thought it was just a sinus infection cuz his nose smelled but then he stopped eating and started feeding him hotdogs and soft foods and he past on day in his sleep, really sad that this had happened to him but i am glad that he is in a better place...

also a RIP to our first rakashun he was a funny rat, he loved being with us and peeing on me marking me from his daddy, alot of the times we would find him asleep on our pillows, we never had to have a cage top on him he always stayed in or near his cage at all times and was our lil watch rat lol... he always gave people he didnt know and evil im going to attack u look.it was great and for some reason he did not like our pc desk, always wanted off and when we had a few lil kittens he was not afraid of them but instead he beat up on them poor lil kitties, he will always be remembered.


----------

